# Langel Watch Help



## Guardian Devil (Jul 13, 2008)

Hello there,

I've been pointed in the direction of this forum by a friend on another board who told me maybe the people here might be able to help me.

I'm looking for information regarding a watch worn by the main character, Ned the Piemaker in the show Pushing Daisies.

I know very little about this kind of thing, so almost all of my searches have turned up nothing.

All the information I have to go on is that the watch appears to say 'Langel' on the face.

I have this screen capture which shows a pretty good close-up of the watch:










Thanks very much to anyone who could offer any help, it's very much appreciated.

Nick.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Nick,

welcome to :rlt:

Fire up Google and enter Langel watches, you'll find some basic info on Langel. The one you want info on appears to be a chrono, most likely a Swiss movement. :yes:

Someone else may well come along who can ID the movement from your piccie. A couple of the guys on the forum have or have had Langel watches, they may be able to comment also.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Nick & welcome

I'm in the same boat as you, picked this up off ebay










but have been able to find no info about Langel.

In fact the one you've shown is only the 4th one I've seen on my search for info & each one has been a different model :blink:

Sorry I can't be of any help but good luck with your quest

Andrew


----------



## Guardian Devil (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome and the replies guys, I really appreciate it.

I havnt been able to find any information on my own searches either. I was hoping i was just looking in the wrong places and this would be a pretty easy to locate watch for the right person :lol:

I might have to settle for a watch that looks as close as possible to this if I can find one!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

What you appear to have there is a mechanical chronograph, probably Swiss, probably from about the same era as these... late 1940s/early 1950s...

From the case shape and the fancy lugs I'd say earlier rather than later.



















The first shown is the earlier, but has the two chrono dials at 12 & 6, rather than at 3 and 9. This means that you probably don't have the Venus 188 movement of the former. Assuming that it's Swiss, and of this period, there are/were many makers, using, in many cases, the same movements with different makers names.

Useful ebay searches such as 'vintage gold chronograph' or 'Landeron' or 'Valjoux' may turn up results. (The last two are names of frequently used movements).

Watches such as this are not uncommon, at around Â£100-Â£150. Servicing is frequently needed though at this price, due to the age and complexity of the movements. This can add Â£75 or more.... Mint examples by, say, Titus & Solvil can cost Â£1000!

They are my personal favourites, mechanical gold cased chronographs of this period. They are beautifully made and a pleasure to own and to wear.


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

mutley said:


> Hi Nick & welcome
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you, picked this up off ebay
> 
> ...


aha Andrew your the little bugger who outbid me well done and i really like the strap


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Bill_uk said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Nick & welcome
> ...


Cheers Bill

As rare as hens teeth these Langels, I just can't understand why there is no info out there :huh:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Well that means that there are three known Langles out there










and we are all still non the wiser on any information on them.


----------



## mux1989 (May 12, 2009)

Flashharry said:


> Well that means that there are three known Langles out there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Langel that is also not like any of the others. Can I join the Club?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mux1989 said:


> I have a Langel that is also not like any of the others. Can I join the Club?


Welcome to :rltb:

Post a pic & join the club


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Guardian Devil said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I've been pointed in the direction of this forum by a friend on another board who told me maybe the people here might be able to help me.
> 
> ...


I have to admit I have rewound and stopped the video a few times to check that one out while watching Pushing Daises much to Caroline`s amusement* h34r:

*I must admit I`m amazed she didn`t get round to mentioning it on the forum  :lol:


----------

